
Kinvolk Labs: Investigating Kubernetes Performance Issues with BPF - talonx
https://kinvolk.io/blog/2020/04/inside-kinvolk-labs-investigating-kubernetes-performance-issues-with-bpf/
======
smartbit
What a pleasure to read, also the github issue.

Alban is my favourite speaker at conferences, eg fosdem, kubecon & ccc. He can
explain fundamental topics _you always wanted to understand but never dared to
ask_ in plain and simple language, strait to the point, brief and _very
clear_.

I always drop by the Kinvolk booth and have a chat with him. In the pre-corona
time they had meetups in their Berlin office, also highly recommended. They
are the organisers of [https://cloud-native.rejekts.io/](https://cloud-
native.rejekts.io/)

    
    
      past
    

fosdem 2020 - Inspektor Gadget and traceloop. Tracing containers syscalls
using BPF
[https://fosdem.org/2020/schedule/event/containers_bpf_tracin...](https://fosdem.org/2020/schedule/event/containers_bpf_tracing/)

fosdem 2019 - Introducing kubectl-trace. bpftrace meets Kubernetes with
kubectl-trace
[https://archive.fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/containers_ku...](https://archive.fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/containers_kubectl_trace/)

fosdem 2018 - Exploring container image distribution with casync
[https://archive.fosdem.org/2018/schedule/event/containers_ca...](https://archive.fosdem.org/2018/schedule/event/containers_casync/)

fosdem 2017 - Testing web applications with traffic control in containers
[https://archive.fosdem.org/2017/schedule/event/testing_webap...](https://archive.fosdem.org/2017/schedule/event/testing_webapps_with_traffic_control/)

fosdem 2016 - Container mechanics in rkt and Linux
[https://archive.fosdem.org/2016/schedule/event/rkt/](https://archive.fosdem.org/2016/schedule/event/rkt/)

Virtual Rejects 2020 - Inspektor Gadget and traceloop: BPF debugging tools for
Kubernetes
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DySQZiPJeE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DySQZiPJeE)

kubecon 2018 china - Hardening Multi-Cloud Kubernetes Clusters as a Service
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze1vgh8sjlE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze1vgh8sjlE)

kubecon 2018 EU - rkt Intro
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8uMQDw4hVY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8uMQDw4hVY)

kubecon 2018 EU - rkt Deep Dive
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9eCJ_zjrKg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9eCJ_zjrKg)

kubecon 2018 EU - Exploring Container Mechanisms Through the Story of a
Syscall [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Tl-
NURLoq4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Tl-NURLoq4)

kubecon 2018 EU - OCI Runtime & OCI image certification updates
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kna9fjWmHk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kna9fjWmHk)

    
    
      future
    

kubecon 2020 EU - Tutorial: Using BPF in Cloud Native environments
[https://kccnceu20.sched.com/event/ZejN/tutorial-using-bpf-
in...](https://kccnceu20.sched.com/event/ZejN/tutorial-using-bpf-in-cloud-
native-environments-lorenzo-fontana-sysdig-alban-crequy-kinvolk)

~~~
blixtra
Wow, thanks for the nice words! I'll make sure Alban sees them. :)

